# Windows 10 x64 Twincat 3 Intel Ethernet Treiber



## Fabi0815 (26 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich nutze ein Windows 7 x64 Betriebssystem und lasse hierdrauf Twincat 3 laufen. Ich habe 2 Netzwerkkarten verbaut. Eine für Internet und eine für Ethercat.

Das funktioniert so Problemlos.

Jetzt wollte ich auf Windows 10 x64 aufstocken. Bin wie immer gleich vorgegangen. Doch nachdem ich im Twincat 3 die genannte Netzwerkkarte mit dem Twincat Realtime Treiber versehen hab, erscheint diese mit Ausrufezeichen im System Manager und wird mit der Fehlermeldung "Kann nicht gestartet werden (Code 10)" versehen.

Wenn ich die EA's Disable, läuft die Runtime problemlos.

Wenn ich mit Windows 7 genau gleich vorgehe, funktioniert alles bestens.

Habe Twincat 3.1 Build 4022.16 ( Aktuellste ) Installiert. Windows ist uptodate.

Ist hier irgendwas "bekannt"?

-> Siehe Anhänge.

Gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Juni 2018)

Schon mal versucht die PlugAndPlay Treiber zu deinstallieren und anschließend eine Reparaturinstallation von TC3 durchgeführt, oder erstmal nur eine Reparaturinstallation durchführen.


----------



## Guga (26 Juni 2018)

Welches Windows? 1803?
Wenn ja: Dann musst du dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden. Erst die 4022.20 kann (konnte) das. Diese ist aber wegen einem De-Installer-Problem zurückgezogen worden.

Guga


----------



## Fabi0815 (27 Juni 2018)

Ist das auf genau mein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter zurückzuführen?

Ja Windows hat beim Update 1803 installiert.


----------



## Fabi0815 (28 Juni 2018)

Nutzt denn jemand von euch Windows 10 x64 mit Twincat 3 inkl. Ethercat?(Nicht original Beckhoff IPC.)


----------



## wollvieh (28 Juni 2018)

Ja, habe ich bei zwei Kollegen auf WINDOWS10 x64 Notebook installiert ( TwinCATV3.1.4022.20 ) sowie bei mir auf WIndows7 64 Bit Notebook.
Schnurrt wie Kätzchen.


----------



## Fabi0815 (28 Juni 2018)

Du nutzt am Notebook Ethercat? Hast du den von Twincat mitgelieferten Ethercat Treiber installiert? Über VS?


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Juni 2018)

wollvieh schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich bei zwei Kollegen auf WINDOWS10 x64 Notebook installiert ( TwinCATV3.1.4022.20 ) ...


Dann aber bloß nicht versuchen die Version zu deinstallieren.


----------



## wollvieh (28 Juni 2018)

Warum nicht ? Sind ja Firmennotebooks. ( Geht immer mal was kaputt...).  

Aber ich lass den Kram drauf, läuft ja zufriedenstellend. Never touch a running System.


----------



## Fabi0815 (9 Juli 2018)

Hat jemand diesbezüglich schon die neue .22 getestet? Funktioniert das mit dem Ethercat Treiber in Windows 10 mit 64bit?


----------



## wollvieh (9 Juli 2018)

Ich hab's auf Win7 64bit installiert, incl. Ethercat Treiber. Schnurrt wie Kätzchen.


----------



## demmy86 (7 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, da es mich jetzt auch erwischt hat. Gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung für das Treiberproblem unter Windows 10 64bit?
Ich habe die neueste TC3 Version 3.1.4022.28 getestet und mit dieser Version gibt es scheinbar immer noch das Problem mit dem EtherCAT Treiber.

Ich wäre für einen Lösungsansatz echt dankbar.

Viele Grüße
​


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Februar 2019)

Ist es eine Karte mit Intel-Chip?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## demmy86 (7 Februar 2019)

Ja, es ist eine Karte mit Intel-Chip. Den genauen Typ kann ich morgen früh mal raussuchen wenn ich wieder am Laptop bin.

Der Netzwerkadapter wird in TwinCat als "compatible device" angezeigt. Man kann auch über TwinCat den Treiber installieren.
Die Installation läuft sauber durch und der Netzwerkadapter steht dann unter "Installed and ready to use" in der Liste.

Allerdings kann man den Netzwerkadapter dann nicht als EtherCat-Adapter auswählen. Die Liste ist leer.
Im Gerätemanager ist dann eben das besagte Ausrufezeichen neben dem Netzwerkadapter zu finden.
Und in den Netzwerk-Adaptereinstellungen ist der Netzwerkadapter komplett verschwunden.


----------



## demmy86 (8 Februar 2019)

Also der Netzwerkadapter ist der Typ, Intel I219-LM.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fabi0815 (28 März 2019)

Gibt's hierzu neues?

Windows 10 und Ethercat Treiber für Intel Netzwerkkarten? (Nicht Original Beckhoff )?


----------



## wollvieh (28 März 2019)

Hier der Beckhoff link:
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/english.php?content=../content/1033/tcsystemmanager/reference/ethercat/html/ethercat_supnetworkcontroller.htm&id=


----------



## demmy86 (28 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, die Lösung des Problems ist recht simpel.

Bevor in den Treiber installiert müsst Ihr einen EtherCat Teilnehmer an den Port anschließen. Ich habe hierfür einen EK1100 verwendet.
Mit einem eingeschalteten und angeschlossenen EtherCat Teilnehmer läuft die Installation dann Problemlos durch.
Der Treiber wird dann richtig installiert. Ab dann funktioniert auch die Netzwerkschnittstelle wie gewohnt und man kann den Netzwerkport ganz normal verwenden.

Man kann auch das Netzwerk abziehen und stecken, wie gehabt...

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße


----------



## Fabi0815 (28 März 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, der Treiber wird installiert. Ab dann ist die Netzwerkkarte unter "Netzweradapter" verschwunden.

Im Geräte Manager ist dann ein Ausrufezeichen am Adapter?


----------



## seehma (28 März 2019)

Welche Version des Ethercat Treibers wird denn installiert?
Einfach mal mit Rechter Maustaste auf die Netzwerkkarte im Computer Management und dann auf Eigenschaften. Dort dann im Tab Treiber -> Treiber Date und Version...

Sg


----------

